# ""

## UA1TGQ

**      ,     
**.

      1964 (  ) . 
:     1  2000 ,    30  2001  .
     .
       .       2000 .
      64  +     .
: QSO  UA1TGQ  2014 : 64 + 25 ( UA1TGQ  1989 ) = 89 
      100 
        (RP68NV, R1150VN, UE1TTT  .)  150 .
QSL      100    .
     .
        .
(RTTY     . SSTV     . 
        ,  ,       
QSO  PSK31,       AMTOR, PSK63  ..  )
  , ,     (  ..)  ,  
      .
     .       
  .

       (*.txt, *.doc, *.docx, *.xls, *.xlsx)   
UA1TGQ   ,  .

e-mail: ua1tgq[at]mail.ru

173000,  , / 26


       QSO.   QSO
        ( QSL,  QSL   e-QSL, LoTW,
   ,   ubn-  ,  QSO     e-mail).

*     .        500 
   .*
      .





```
AWARD: 
AWARD CATEGORY: MIX
CALLSIGN: RA1XYZ
EMAIL: ra1xyz@mail.ru
NAME:   
ADDRESS: / 100
ADDRESS-CITY: -
ADDRESS-STATE-PROVINCE:
ADDRESS-POSTALCODE: 190000
ADDRESS-COUNTRY:
---
QSODATE,TIME,CALLSIGN,BAND,MODE,RST(Q),POINT'S
---
10.03.2013 22:25 UA1TGQ    80m CW    599 88  [ 64+24     since 1989]
11.03.2013 19:06 UA1TGQ    80m SSB   59  88  [ 64+24     since 1989]
13.03.2013 20:10 UA1TBN    40m PSK63 59  116 [ 64+52     since 1961] 
15.04.2013 16:19 RK1TWW    40m SSB   59  100
04.05.2013 13:18 RP68NV    17m CW    599 150
05.05.2013  8:00 RP68NV    20m PSK31 599 150
17.05.2013 12:00 UA1-144-7 20m SSB   599 100 
25.05.2013 16:00 RA1TJ     40m CW    599 112 [ 64+48     since 1965]
30.05.2013 10:00 UA1TZ     40m SSB   59  109 [ 64+45     since 1968]
10.06.2013 19:20 UA1TAL    30m CW    599 110 [ 64+46     since 1967]
11.07.2013 14:22 UA1TAT    40m JT65  599 94  [ 64+30     since 1983]
13.08.2013 17:06 UA1TAN    40m RTTY  599 92  [ 64+28     since 1985]
01.09.2013 14:00 UA1TDA    2m  FM    59  210 [ (64+41)*2 since 1972]
03.09.2013 14:30 UA1TAQ    2m  SSB   59  214 [ (64+43)*2 since 1970]
05.09.2013 14:40 RA1TDL    2m  FM    59  146 [ (64+9)*2  since 2004]
24.11.2013  5:25 R1TEU     15m CW    599 101 [ 64+37     since 1976]
09.03.2014 22:25 UA1TGQ    20m CW    599 89  [ 64+25     since 1989]
---
TOTAL  - 2069
---
I confirm that all QSO presented in the present application are spent
according to rules and the acts of the Russian Federation regulating
operation of amateur radio stations in territory of the Russian Federation
```



```
AWARD: 
AWARD CATEGORY: MIX
CALLSIGN: R1A-1001
EMAIL: r1a-1001@mail.ru
NAME:   
ADDRESS: / 100
ADDRESS-CITY: -
ADDRESS-STATE-PROVINCE:
ADDRESS-POSTALCODE: 190000
ADDRESS-COUNTRY:
---
QSODATE,TIME,CALLSIGN,WKD,BAND,MODE,RST(Q),POINT'S
---
10.03.2013 22:25 UA1TGQ A61Q   80m CW    599 88  [ 64+24     since 1989]
11.03.2013 19:06 UA1TGQ RU1A   80m SSB   59  88  [ 64+24     since 1989]
13.03.2013 20:10 UA1TBN RZ9CWW 40m PSK63 59  116 [ 64+52     since 1961] 
.
.
.
01.09.2013 14:00 UA1TDA RA1TBH 2m  FM    59  210 [ (64+41)*2 since 1972]
.
.
---
TOTAL  - 1964
---
```

   : ,  ,   ,    
** .

----------

